# Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen



## gaar nix (14. August 2008)

*Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Am 22. Juli brachen vier Franken, namentlich Wallace, der unsere Reise vorzüglich organisiert hatte, Franz, Bruno und ich (Helmut) sowie ein Preuße namens Armin, der uns bis auf das erste Ablegemanöver hervorragend über den Tümpel kutschierte, auf nach Island, um endlich einmal erfolgreich den grossen Dorschen nachzustellen. 
Nach intensiver Vorbereitung und Studium der verschiedenen Angebote entschieden wir uns für das in den Westfjorden Islands gelegene Flateyri, ein kleines, verschlafenes Dorf. 
Ausgestattet mit allerlei nötigem sowie unnötigem Material, welches wir bei einigen Besuchen im Angelladen als unerlässlich, ja lebensnotwendig erachteten, machten wir uns auf nach Friedrichshafen, von wo wir mit Iceland Express den knapp vierstündigen Flug nach Kevlavik antraten. 
In Kevlavik schnell den Duty Free Shop geentert um die Biervorräte zu vervollständigen (Becks 0,5 l für 1,50 €), ein wenig Geld getauscht und weiter ging es mit dem Bus zum Inlandsflughafen Reykjavik.
Unser Gepäck wurde automatisch weiterverladen, sodass wir nur unser Handgepäck durch die Kontrolle bringen mussten.
Nach einem Inlandsflug bei leider bedecktem Himmel schlugen wir nach ca. 45 Minuten in Isafjördur auf, wo uns unser Betreuer Julius von Angelreisen Hamburg bereits erwartete. 
Der folgende Bustransfer zur Anlage in Flateyri nahm noch einmal ca. 20 Minuten in Anspruch, dannach Bezug der Häuser, Grundnahrungsmittel in der Tanke besorgt, Bootsmietvertrag abgeschlossen, gegessen und dann ab in die Falle, es war doch ein langer Tag geworden. 



1. Tag, 23. Juli


Zuerst brachten wir unser Tackle auf Vordermann und während unser Skipper Armin, Wallace und ich zur Bootseinweisung gingen, bereiteten Franz und Bruno das Frühstück vor. 
Nach der Bootseinweisung gefrühstückt und um ca. 10.30 enterten wir unser Boot um nach einem spektakulären Ablegemanöver mit einer Dittmannpirouette (Gott sei Dank hat niemand zugesehen) im Hafen Eis zu fassen. 
Dann ging es raus auf den Fjord. Mal diese Stelle probiert, mal jene, ab und zu einen Fisch gefangen, aber was man so in den Berichten lesen konnte mit Fisch ohne Ende ……, von wegen. 
Sind wir zu doof dafür, oder was? In Gedanken plante ich schon meine zukünftigen (sportlichen) Aktivitäten. Vielleicht sollte ich es doch mit rhytmischer Sportgymnastik, Syncronschwimmen oder Voltigieren probieren. 
Wir fuhren an den Ausgang des Fjordes, beschlossen aber auf Grund der kurzen Wellen besser nicht auf das Meer hinauszufahren. Vermutlich wäre es möglich gewesen, aber wir neigen eher zur Vorsicht. 
Schließlich beendeten wir den ersten Angeltag um ca. 17.00 Uhr mit der Ausbeute von 8 Dorschen zwischen 60 und 80 cm, welche wir filetierten und uns die nächsten 2 Tage munden liesen. Dazu setzten wir noch ca. 50 Dorsche und Schellfische um die 50 cm wieder zurück, was bei Angeltiefen um die 30 m kein Problem war.



2. Tag, 24. Juli


Nach dem Frühstück Eis gefasst und ab ging es in den Fjord. Im Fjord einige verwertbare Fische gefangen und weiter Richtung Fjordausgang. 
Leicht bewölkter Himmel und langezogene Dünung. Heute probieren wir es weiter draussen! Wir fuhren ca. 2 sm Richtung Sandbank, die sich entlang der gesamten Westfjorde zieht, stellten das Boot in die Wellen und drifteten bei Wassertiefen zwischen 30 und 50 Metern Richtung Norden, immer schön am Rand der Sandbank entlang. 
Auf dem Echolot keine Fischanzeigen, aber warten wir es mal ab. Nach kurzer Zeit kamen die ersten Fische an Bord, keine Riesen aber doch schöne Fische zwischen 4 und 10 Pfund. So trieben wir dahin, fingen Fische, setzten die kleinen unter 60 cm wieder zurück und genossen den Tag.
Nach ca. 2 Stunden bog sich die Rute unseres Seniors Bruno verdächtig und nach einem ca. 10-minütigen Drill tauchte ein weißer Schatten an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Ein Dorsch!!!! 
Unter grossem Jubel wurde der Fisch gegafft und die mitgebrachte Waage zeigte 18 kg an. Super Fisch, natürlich personal best. Klasse, der Ausflug hatte sich schon gelohnt. 
Doch an das, was dann kam, daran hatten wir nicht mal im Traum gedacht. Wir fingen in den folgenden 3 Stunden insgesamt 22 Dorsche zwischen 15 und 21 kg, als Krönung hatte unser Skipper Armin eine Doublette mit 20 kg und 18 kg. Unglaublich was das Tackle alles aushält. 
Das war eine der Sternstunden die jeder Angler vermutlich nur einmal im Leben hat. Ständig war mindestens einer meiner Freunde mit knarzender Rute im Kampf mit einem Grossdorsch, alle waren mit drillen, gaffen und dem Versorgen der Fische beschäftigt. 
Nur bei mir wollte keiner ran. So langsam kamen wieder die Gedanken an das Voltigieren oder das Syncronschwimmen in mir hoch, vielleicht sollte ich doch die Sportart wechseln. Doch nach einiger Zeit erbarmte sich dann doch noch ein Dorsch von 17 kg meiner und so war auch ich nicht mehr Schneider. 
Den Grossteil der Dorsche haben wir mit Pilker gefangen, einige auch mit Gummifisch (Wallace). 
Als wir mitten im Kampf einmal daran dachten unsere Fänge zu filmen und zu fotografieren mussten wir feststellen, dass sowohl der Akku der Videokamera als auch die Batterie des Fotos leer waren. So ein Sch…., wer soll uns das denn glauben? 
Nach einer ca. 6- stündigen Drift, in der wir das Boot nicht einmal umsetzten, machten wir uns müde und zufrieden auf den Heimweg. Im Hafen gelandet haben wir schnell die Ersatzakkus der Videokamera und des Fotos geholt und einen Teil unserer Beute auf dem Anleger fotografiert. Unsere Fänge erregten sogar das Interesse des in der Anlage verweilenden Angeljournalisten Robert Langford, der sogleich ein paar Fotos schoss. Die gesamte Ausbeute dieses Tages betrug 473 kg (von der Fischfabrik gewogen). 
Jeder von uns hatte seinen personal best Fisch gefangen und wir alle waren glücklich. Was sollte uns noch passieren, wir waren save.
Am Abend haben wir dann den am Vortag gefangenen Fisch, der von unserem Koch Bruno vorzüglich zubereitet worden war, genüsslich verzehrt, noch ein Bierchen und einen Absacker genossen und sind nach dem Duschen müde ins Bett gefallen. 



3. Tag, 25. Juli


Nach dem Frühstück gingen wir wieder Eis holen und machten uns auf den Weg zum Fjordende. 
Die Wellen waren nicht sehr hoch und so beschlossen wir, wieder ein Stück auf das Meer hinauszufahren. 
Driftlinie des Vortages angefahren, Driftrichtung ausprobiert, Stelle ohne Fischanzeige gesucht und runter mit den Montagen. Wir fingen wieder viele Dorsche der Klasse 4 – 10 Pfund, setzten unser persönliches Mindestmass auf 70 cm fest und genossen einen erneut sonnigen und regenfreien Tag. 
Nach einiger Zeit bog sich die Angel unseres Freundes Franz verdächtig. Locker auf dem Boot sitzend beantwortete er die Frage, ob er wohl ein Gaff brauchen würde mit einem „ich glaube nicht“, aber nachdem er beim Drill ab und zu leicht knöhrte und ächzte, nahm Wallace dann doch vorsichtshalber mal das Gaff in die Hand. 
Nach einiger Zeit, unser Freund hatte sich inzwischen dann doch bequemt aufzustehen, tauchte ein riesiger Schatten an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Wallace gaffte den Fisch gekonnt und zog ihn unter Anstrengung ins Boot. Was für ein Wasserschwein!! Wir maßen den Dorsch: Er hatte eine unglaubliche Länge von 132 cm (also beinahe so gross wie er selbst) und ein Gewicht von über 26 kg. Unfassbar !!!!!
Da der Wind dannach doch auffrischte und der Fänger, vermutlich bedingt durch die grosse Anstrengung, ein menschliches Bedürfnis verspürte, beschlossen wir nach Hause zu fahren um es eventuell am späten Abend noch mal zu versuchen.
Die Fahrt zurück in den Fjord war dann doch etwas rauh, am Fjordeingang bildeten sich immer wieder Kreuzwellen, doch unser Skipper brachte das zum Fischen in diesem Revier sehr taugliche Boot sicher in den Hafen.
Am Abend versuchten wir es noch einmal, konnten aber bedingt durch den Wind nur am Fjordende herumpanschen. Ich hatte einen 250 g Svenskepilk montiert und ungelogen bei jedem Herablassen einen Fisch am Pilker. Die Fische waren alle so zwischen 40 und 60 cm, sodass sie nach schonendem Abhaken wieder schwimmen durften. Auch meine Freunde fingen Unmengen an Fischen dieser Grösse. 
Unser Armin unterteilte die Fische bezogen auf das Verhalten im Drill übrigens wie folgt: 
Gedöns = Fische unter 70 cm, Rückenschwimmer = am Bauch gehakte Fische, bösartige = Fische jenseits der 15 kg-Grenze. Nach ca. 2 Stunden hatten wir die Faxen dicke. Wir versuchten noch näher am Ufer auf steinigem Untergrund einen Steinbeisser zu verhaften, was uns jedoch in der gesamten Woche nicht gelingen sollte.



4. Tag, 26. Juli


Früh Fische gelöscht, Eis gebunkert und wieder raus zum Fjordausgang. 
Der Tümpel war glatt, fast keine Wellen, also raus. Wir steuerten wieder die Sandbank an, drifteten aber diesmal Richtung Land, also setzten wir unsere Drift etwas weiter draussen an. 
Wie immer Punkt ohne Fischanzeige gesucht, um die Schwärme der Kleindorsche zu vermeiden. Nach und nach kamen schöne Dorsche an Bord, da wir jedoch unser Mindestmass auf 70 cm hochgesetzt hatten, durfte weit über die Hälfte wieder schwimmen gehen. 
Nach ca. 2 Stunden dann das nächste Highlight. Wieder drifteten wir offensichtlich über eine Grossdorschstelle. Grosse Dorsche jenseits der 15 kg-Marke waren das Ergebnis. Nach dem Zurücksetzen des Bootes noch einmal dasselbe Schauspiel. Am späten Nachmittag hatten wir 12 Dorsche von 15-22 kg auf die Planken gelegt, meine überaus gütigen Kumpels hatten auch mir *einen* übriggelassen. 
Unglaublich, so viele grosse Fische wie in den letzten 4 Tagen hatten wir bei unseren Ausritten nach Nord-, West- und Südnorwegen sowie einigen Fahrten aufs Gelbe Riff bisher zusammen noch nicht gefangen. 
Müde und zufrieden beschlossen wir am späten Nachmittag die Rückfahrt anzutreten. Der gefangene Fisch wog lt. Fischfabrik über 350 kg.



5. Tag, 27. Juli 


Heute frühstückten wir erst nach dem Löschen der Ladung und fuhren am späten Vormittag wieder Richtung Fjordausgang. 
Während im Hafen und im Fjord eigentlich super Wetter war, hatten die Wellen ausserhalb des Fjords Schaumkronen. Somit eierten wir nach einem kurzen Versuch aufs Meer zu fahren, den wir aber schnell wieder abbrachen, 2 Stunden im Fjord herum und fingen um es mit den Worten von Armin auszudrücken, wieder viel Gedönse, also viele Fische zwischen 40 und 60 cm, die alle wieder schwimmen durften. 
Schnell 3 Dorsche um die 60 cm filetiert, man hat ja auch mal Hunger und zurück in den Hafen, uns konnte ja fischtechnisch nichts mehr passieren.



6. Tag, 28. Juli


Nachdem wir heute ja keinen Fisch löschen mussten haben wir nur schnell Eis geholt und sind um 10.30 wieder zum Fjordausgang getuckert. 
Wellen ok, Wind ok, Frisur sitzt, also ab aufs Meer. 
Selbes Spielchen wie an den Tagen vorher, keine Fischanzeige im Echolot, passt. 
Wieder viele Fische gefangen, viele schöne und viel Gedönse, aber kein wirklich grosser. Dann bog sich die Rute von Wallace verdächtig, also ich meine Sachen rein, Gaff in die Hand und da war der erste grosse Dorsch mit 15 kg an Bord, gefangen auf Storm Gummifisch. 
Ich hatte einen Giant Jighead mit 25 er Gummifisch montiert sowie einen Beifänger in Tintenfischimmitation mit grossem Haken. Nach einiger Zeit des Zuppelns hatte auch ich einen Fisch gehakt. Kein Riese zwar, aber doch sicher ein schöner Fisch. 
Beim langsamen Drill erhöhte sich plötzlich der Widerstand gewaltig, da musste ein grösserer Fisch eingestiegen sein. Ein energisches Kopfschütteln war in der Rute zu spüren. Bremse konrolliert, passt. Einige Meter hochgedrillt, einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle genommen. Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich ein paar mal, doch langsam gewann ich die Oberhand. 
Mein Freund Wallace stand mit dem Gaff bereit und langsam tauchte an der Oberfläche ein Schatten auf. Nun hatte auch ich, übrigens auf den Beifänger, einen Dorsch von 132 cm mit einem Gewicht von über 26 kg gefangen. Den Gummifisch hatte sich noch ein schöner Dorsch von ca. 7 kg einverleibt. Woowh, was für ein Fang. 
Wir drifteten weiter und fingen noch viele Dorsche zwischen 4 und 10 Pfund, also Fische über die wir uns überall anders sehr gefreut hätten, aber hier in Island war das normal. Die Fische dieser Grösse standen gestapelt im Meer, unvorstellbar. 
Als wir beschlossen die Heimfahrt anzutreten und ich meinen Köder einholte, inhalierte ein Dorsch von 15 kg meinen Gummifisch samt Giant Jighead. Mit diesem tollen Drill beendeten wir unsere Angelei und fuhren zurück zur Anlage. Dort wurde mein grosser Dorsch nochmals durch unseren Betreuer Julius gewogen. Er hatte stolze 26,4 kg.

Da wir nicht abends noch mal rausfahren wollten wurde das Boot gereinigt und die Angelsachen für die Heimreise verstaut. 
Dann Abendessen, restliches Bier genossen und zufrieden in die Falle gegangen.



7. Tag, 29. Juli 2008


Gefrühstückt, Fisch abgegeben, Boot betankt, Bootsabnahme, Diesel in der Tanke bezahlt, Sachen gepackt und auf den Bus gewartet, der uns nach Isafjördur bringen sollte.

Pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr fuhren wir los und hatten bei herrlichem Wetter in Isafjördur noch Zeit uns den Hafen anzusehen, das Fischereimuseum zu besuchen sowie in einem Cafe gemütlich ein Bierchen zu schlürfen (6 €).

Am Abend Rückflug nach Kevlavik. Bustransfer nach Hafnarfjördur (Vorort von Reykjavik) ins Hotel Viking. Das Hotel sieht von aussen nicht schlecht aus, aber die Zimmer sind doch recht schlicht. Vor allem der Geruch des schwefelhaltigen Wassers ist doch sehr speziell.
Nach Studium der Speisekarte entschlossen wir uns angesichts der Preise (eine Suppe 14 €) nach etwas anderm umzusehen und fanden gleich in der Nähe einen Pizzaservice mit sehr humanen Preisen. 
Frisch gestärkt genehmigten wir uns noch ein Bierchen im Hotel und gingen dann schlafen.



8. Tag, 30. Juli 2008


Heute stand die Kultur auf dem Programm. 
Nach dem Frühstück starteten wir mit einem kleinen Bus zu einem 8-stündigen Ausflug, dem so genannten Golden Circle, 
Bei hammermäßigem Wetter, es hatte 28 Grad, fuhren wir zu dem Ort, an dem die Kontinentalplatten auseinanderdriften, zu einem Geisir und zum Gullfossen, einem imposanten Wasserfall. Unser Reiseführer, ein älterer Isländer der in jungen Jahren in Deutschland studiert hatte, erläuterte uns gekonnt Land, Leute und Bräuche. Diese Reise ist absolut zu empfehlen.

Nach der Rückkehr ins Hotel wollten Armin, Wallace und ich uns noch Rejkjavik anschauen. In der Innenstadt angekommen stellten wir fest, dass bedingt durch das geniale Wetter sich offenbar alle Isländer im Freien aufhielten, die Parks und Cafes waren rammelvoll, so dass wir Mühe hatten einen Platz zu ergattern um dem bunten Treiben zuzuschauen.

Nach einem kleinen Imbiss fuhren wir mit dem Bus zurück ins Hotel, wo wir dann noch ein Abschlussbierchen genossen.



9. Tag, 31. Juli 2008


Der Rückreisetag war gekommen. Um 04.30 Uhr wurden wir mit dem Bus abgeholt. 
Auf dem Weg nach Kevlavik machten wir im Industriegebiet Halt an einem Container, wo wir unseren tiefgefrorenen Fisch in Empfang nahmen. 8 kg Steinbeisser, 2 kg Dorsch und 6 kg Schellfisch, sauber verpackt in einer Kühltasche. 

Weiter gings zum Flughafen und wir konnten ohne Probleme eingechecken. Um 06.45 Uhr bestiegen wir unseren Flieger, welcher um 07.00 Uhr starten sollte. Als alle schon drin saßen wurden wir aufgefordert, die Maschine wieder zu verlassen. Der Flug müsse wegen technischer Probleme verschoben werden. 
Nach einigem Hin und Her mit unterschiedlichen Zeitangaben starteten wir schließlich um 13.00 Uhr zum Heimflug und kamen nach 3 stündiger Autofahrt um 23.00 Uhr mit immer noch gefrorenen Fischen zuhause an.


Fazit:

*Haus:* Der Platz reicht gut für 5 Personen, zweckmässig eingerichtet, das einzige was fehlt ist eine Spülmaschine.

*Boot:* Klasse Boot mit 130 PS Innenborder, GPS, Kartenplotter, Echolot, genügend Platz für alle.

*Reise:* Gut organisiert, alle Transfers sowie das Entladen des Fisches bzw. die Eisaufnahme klappten reibungslos, für Verspätungen an den Flughäfen kann der Veranstalter nichts. 

*Angelausrüstung: *Pilker nicht unter 250 g bis 500 g, bewährt haben sich die Svenskepilker, aber auch mit anderen Modellen wurden grosse Fische gefangen.
Giant Gigheads 300 g aufwärts mit grossen Gummifischen bzw. Storm Gummifische brachten Erfolge.
Wir fischten Ruten mit sowohl mittleren als auch höheren Wurfgewichten (Sportex, Shimano inliner, Shimano beastmaster, Dream Tackle, Penn).
An Rollen hatten wir mittlere Multis (Shimano Torium, Penn) sowie Stationärrollen (DAM) im Einsatz.
Als Schnur haben wir 0,21 mm Whiplash (Tragkraft: 26 kg) sowie 0,30 mm Corastrong verwendet.
Unsere Vorfachschnur war zwischen 0,9 mm und 1,2 mm stark.
Die besten Beifänger waren grosse Tintenfischimitationen und Macks.
Wir haben mit no knot Schnurverbindern gefischt, gute Wirbel und Sprengringe sind Voraussetzung.

*Fischfang: *Unvorstellbarer Fischreichtum. Wir fingen 38 Dorsche zwischen 15 und 26 kg. Jeder von uns hat seinen bisher personal best Fisch gefangen. Es ist uns nicht gelungen einen Steinbeisser oder Heilbutt zu erbeuten. In diesen 6 Tagen haben wir ca. 1.200 kg Fisch in der Fischfabrik abgeliefert und locker noch mal die gleiche Menge zurückgesetzt. 

*Fischarten: *Überwiegend Dorsch, vereinzelt Schellfisch, selten kleine Seelachse.

*Wetter: *Für Island Traumwetter, nicht ein mal Regen, meist schwacher Wind.


Grüsse von 4 Franken und einem Saupreißn.


----------



## bacalo (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Hallo gaar nix,

klasse Einstieg hier an Board - Respekt#6.

Vielen Dank für diesen sehr schönen Bericht und herzliches Petri zu dem Erlebten.

Gruß
aus Unterfranken


----------



## sunny (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Toller Bericht und Petri Heil zu euren personal best #6. 

Ich weiß schon, warum ich da mal hin möchte (gehöre nämlich auch zu der Gruppe, der oft erfolglosen :q).

Was hat denn der ganze Spass gekostet, ggf. per PN?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

...danke für den netten Bericht...
...schöne Fische...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Moin!

Vielen Dank für Dein klasse Einstandsbericht! Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## rob (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

sehr gut und nett geschrieben.danke dafür
lg rob


----------



## Dart (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Sauber, 1.Posting und gleich ein super Reisebericht#6:l
Digges Pötrie zu der gelungenen Tour und den Dorschen im XXL-Format.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Jemir (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

mal ne (bestimmt) blöde Frage:

wozu liefert man den Fisch in der Fischfabrik ab? Gibts da Geld für?


----------



## ralle (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Ein feiner Bericht !!

und die Fische sowieso !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troutcarp (14. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Traumhaft , hamma geiler Bericht #

Neidfaktor : 99 %

hoffe du hattest viel Spaß


----------



## gaar nix (15. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Sunny

Die Reise hat 1.309 € gekostet, der Golden Circle 72 €,
insgesamt mit Nebengeräuschen ca. 1.700 €, also nicht gerade billig.


Jemir

Das mit den Fischen abliefern ist Gott sei Dank so geregelt,
stell Dir mal vor Du müsstest die ganzen Fische auch noch verarbeiten. So weit ich weiss sind auf den Booten Fangquoten. Für die Fische gibt es keine Kohle, am Schluss
erhält jeder wie bereits geschrieben 16 kg Filet. Viel mehr ist 
wegen der Gepäckbeschränkung von 40 kg beim Flug auch nicht möglich.

Grüsse Helmut


----------



## sunny (15. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Danke für die Auskunft. Für eine Woche Urlaub ein doch recht stolzer Preis |uhoh:, auch wenn man den Fisch seines Lebens fangen kann.  

Na ja, irgendwann mal.


Ist die Zusammenstellung der 16 Kg Filet eigentlich frei wählbar, ist das vorgegeben oder davon abhängig, welche Fische ihr abliefert? Sprich, hättest du auch nur Heilbutt mitnehmen können. Weil, wenn ich da mal hinkomme und so'n Brummer fangen sollte, würde ich gerne ne Scheibe davon mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## gaar nix (15. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Sunny

Die Zusammenstellung der Filets macht die Fischfabrik unabhängig von den abgegebenen Fischen. Die bekommst Du auch wenn Du gar nichts fangen solltest. Aber 8 kg Steinbeisser find ich gar nicht so schlecht.
Heilbutt ist so weit ich weiss nicht im Sortiment. Die Mitnahme von Filets eines selbstgefangenen Heilbutts dürfte schwierig werden, da die Filets wie bereits oben erwähnt fertig abgepackt in einer Kühltasche bereitgestellt werden und in der Kühltasche kein Platz mehr für eigenes Filet ist.
Beim Rückflug ist das Gewicht auf 40 kg und 2 Gepäckstücke (ausser Rutenrohr) beschränkt.


----------



## Achmin (19. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Hallo,
wir (6 Leute) wollen auch vom 15. bis 26. September auf Großfischjagd von Sudavik aus gehen.

Ich habe mich jetzt mal in diesen Thread eingeklinkt, da es schon viele hier über Island gibt, die im wesentlichen alle die auch in diesem Thema so schön beschriebene Angelreise behandeln.

Um die Ausrüstung zusammen zu stellen, habe ich alle im board vorhandenen Berichte über Island gelesen. So bin ich für große und auch kleinere Fische gerüstet.

Nun ergibt sich für unsere Reise die Besonderheit, das sie erst im September stattfindet. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Beitrag gefunden, der Infos über die Bedingungen dort oben im September hat.

Ich habe ein wenig die Befürchtung, das bei aller Wappnung für große Dorsche, vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Steini, wenn nicht sogar einen Heilbutt  (ja, dieser stille Traum läßt sich einfach nicht verdrängen), wir vielleicht nicht nur die wettermäßigen Gegebenheiten völlig falsch einschätzen.

Vielleicht hat ja einer Erfahrungen darüber, ob das Wetter normalerweise um diese Zeit es noch zuläßt, das wir auch mal aus dem Fjord rauskommen, ob die Dorsche, Steinis etc. noch da sind und wir evtl. auch noch schwerere Gewichte als 500gr anhängen müssen.

Danke, Gruß Armin


----------



## bobbl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Wahnsinn!!!
Tolle Fänge


----------



## gaar nix (1. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Hallo Achmin,
ich denke, dass im September noch nicht so viele Angler in Island waren und somit auch nicht so grosse Erfahrungswerte vorliegen. Aber meines Erachtens sollte es das Wetter im September normalerweise zulassen auf das Meer hinauszufahren, ansonsten wäre es vom Veranstalter nicht ok noch Reisen anzubieten.
Unsere Erfahrung hat ergeben, dass die Köder lieber gross als klein gewählt werden sollten. Du wirst zwar mit kleineren Ködern genauso Fische fangen, aber mit Sicherheit zu 99% kleine bis mittlere Exemplare. Wie würden also für Island, auch wenn die Angelei sicher beschwerlicher ist dazu raten, mit grossen und somit schwereren Ködern zu Fischen. Da in der Gegend von Sudavik offenbar tiefere Abbruchkanten vorhanden sind kann es sicher nicht schaden auch ein paar Pilker oder Gewichte über 500 g mitzunehmen.
Im Übrigen kannst Du auch ein paar nüztzliche Informationen in der aktuellen Kutter und Küste finden (ich glaube die kennst Du schon) 

Gruss Helmut


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Geiler Bericht und tolle Fische!

LG Svenno


----------



## Achmin (3. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Danke Helmut !

Ja klar kenne ich die aktuelle K&K. Obwohl ich sonst eher die Vormonatausgaben div. Angelzeitschriften für 1,50 € bei uns im Askari mitnehme, habe ich hier natürlich nicht gewartet.

Noch 13 Tage, dann geht`s los. 
Der erste Pferdefuß bei der Aktion hat uns aber schon erwischt. Vom Reiseveranstalter haben wir die Nachricht bekommen, das wir nach der Ankunft in Kevlavik am Dienstag noch eine Nacht dort im Hotel bleiben müssen und erst am nächsten morgen weiter fliegen.
Damit geht sicher schon mal ein Angeltag hierfür flöten. Das kotzt mich natürlich jetzt schon an. 

Überhaupt habe ich Angst, das die ganze Geschichte eine große Enttäuschung wird. Das hinge dann aber auch wieder damit zusammen, das ich wieder viel zu große Erwartungen entwickele. Es gelingt mir aber leider irgendwie nicht, die zu unterbinden. 
Bei meiner ersten und bisher einzigen Norgetour war es genauso. Nachdem so ziehmlich alles auch in der relativ objektiven Rückschau aus der Distanz mäßig bis schlecht war, war ich am Ende so angefressen, das für mich damals fest stand, nie wieder nach Norge zu fahren. Die Haltung, einfach zu sagen: was solls ?, fehlt mir bei sowas.:c

Ich sollte vielleicht einfach daran arbeiten, eine gesunde innere Distanz zu der Reise zu gewinnen.

Das fällt mir aber sehr schwer, da ich nun mal ein bekloppter Angelsüchtiger bin.
So, jetzt wisst ihrs.

Gruß, Armin


----------



## Julius D. (4. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

wie die isländer so schön sagen:"wenn dir das wetter hier oben nicht gefällt, warte einfach 3 minuten!" im september könnt ihr glück haben dort oben. immer optimistisch bleiben, sonst könnt ihr es eh knicken. und um schöne dicke fette fische zu fangen muss man auch mal das risiko von schlechtem wetter auf sich nehmen, sonst wäre es ja auch zu einfach;-) wenn das wetter dort oben aber mitspielt.....dann aber NACHT MATTHES! dann werdet ihr zum fisch kommen und in island weiss man nie was beisst. viel erfolg und petri heil


----------



## Angelschreiner (4. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Schöner Bericht und Bilder.Petri zum gelungenen Urlaub.



Mfg Angelschreiner


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. September 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*



> Achmin;2178903]Danke Helmut !
> 
> Noch 13 Tage, dann geht`s los.
> Der erste Pferdefuß bei der Aktion hat uns aber schon erwischt. Vom Reiseveranstalter haben wir die Nachricht bekommen, das wir nach der Ankunft in Kevlavik am Dienstag noch eine Nacht dort im Hotel bleiben müssen und erst am nächsten morgen weiter fliegen.
> ...


Moin,

z.Z. ist es in den West-Fjords in der Gegend um Sudureyri immerhin heute 8 Grad (warm) und vor allem, es ist trocken!

Als wir im letzten Jahr in der Zeit da waren, hat es nur geregnet und die Anzüge wurden kaum trocken, weil es dort keinen Trockenraum gab. In Sudavik 2006 gab es solche Trockenräume in den Häusern.

Ich bin ja gespannt, wo sich das Hotel befindet, in dem Ihr die Nacht verbringen sollt - wenn es das in einem Vorort von Reykjavik ist, in dem wir am Schluss der Veranstaltung sogar zwei Nächte (!) schlafen mussten (3 Leute in einem winzigen Zimmer) mit dem Wikinger-Restaurant gegenüber - dann sollte man genug Geld einstecken!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gaar nix (20. November 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

@Achmin
Wie war denn der Islandtrip? Kommt noch ein Reisebericht?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Island, Grossfischjagd der sonst oft Erfolglosen*

Ja, 
wo bleibt denn der Reisebericht?

Haben sich bereits wieder Teams für 2009 angemeldet, ist jetzt ein Internationaler Motorboot-Führerschein erforderlich und haben sich die Preise geändert - das wären doch so einige Fragen, die gestellt werden sollten, zumal die Isländische Regierung, so wurde doch kürzlich über Ticker gemeldet, zahlungsunfähig sein soll und auf entsprechende Hilfe von anderen Skandinavischen Ländern wartet. ?!

Der "Eigentümer" der Boote und Ferienhäuser in Sudureiyri und Flatereyri hat vermutlich seine Häuser und Boote auch wie so viele Isländer auf Pump gekauft. Läuft das alles noch wie geplant und vor allem, wie gebucht!

Für jemand wie ich, der bereits vor Sudavik und Sudureyri in den West-Fjords geangelt hat und um die Schwierigkeiten weiß, die hier ohne Zweifel vorhanden sind,  wäre die Beantwortung natürlich besonders wichtig.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------

